# R3's and Aero Wheels..is it me?



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Is it me or does it seem that most R3 owners do not have Aero type wheels I do see some but mainly Non-aero type. Is this due to pricepoint or the type of riding that the r3 is best suit for? 

I ride in Florida so I do not see many hills but do ride along the beach where it gets windy. I am considering getting some aeros to see how they feel. I am looking at possibly the mavic cosmic carbone premiums which are not that light so i am wondering if Aero will suit me better then lightness since I do not do any climbing


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

*R3 and 404's*

I've got an R3 with black Fulcrum 1's for training and Zipp 404 tubbies for racing. The bike looks much better with the Zipp's......and of course its faster!


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

i live near a beach too and find that riding "aerowheels" feel like more counter productive than advantageous.... this is simply because you ride ALONG the beach.. which exposes me to more crosswinds... i feel like 40/60+ rims slow me down... but i dunno i have no tests and anything to really prove that but it sure as hell feels that way..especially when a strong gust hits me.... 

low spokecount wheels that are lightweight seem to work the best.. especially since i go from beach to climbing a hill in the same ride...

i think what goes on with R3 owners is that they have a top of the line bike... and they assume that they need top of the line wheels (i.e. costs the most?) just making a general assumption..im sure people here in the forums know what wheels are better for them than bling bling 

JUSSST AND ASSUMPTION.... ive always seen the R3 as the crit/road/technical/climbing bike.. so im guessing best used with wheels that are light and stiff... soloist has always been the aero bike/tri/aero wheels kinda thing...

just my 2 cents... anyone else wanna chime in?


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

I am now thinking it may make sense to spend $650 on a set of ES compared to $1200 on a set of carbones. It does get gusty down by the beach especially now during the approach of winter time.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

The R3 is Cervelo's 'climbing bike' which is why you often see it with traditional lightweight wheels. Of course you can put any wheels you want on it. And you're right, weight savings doesn't do much on flat ground. I'm kind of with thedips, though, if you find yourself riding most often in crosswinds extremely deep rim aero wheels may beat you up a bit. You might want to go with something with a reduced spoke count- 16/20, aero spokes, and moderate aero rim depth, 28-35mm or so.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

*Zipp 404's and cross winds*

I've ridden my R3 with both sets of wheels (Fulcrum 1's and Zipp 404's) in pretty heavy cross winds. I actually find the 404's easier to ride in these conditions. Yes you feel the push, however, it is a very controlled and steady feel on the 404's and thus much easier to predict and compensate for. On the fulcrums I find that sometimes the wind catches them, and other times it doesn't. Probably as a result of the thick bladed spokes. Thus the push is variable and less predictable than the zipps. My two cents.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

I was going to go for the cosmic carbones which I believe is 52 or a maybe a set of the Mavic es which is a non-aero but light wheel with aero spokes. I am leaning towards the ES now as the price is 650 opposed to 1200 for the mavics,


----------



## CerveloDude (Jul 14, 2007)

stunzeed said:


> I was going to go for the cosmic carbones which I believe is 52 or a maybe a set of the Mavic es which is a non-aero but light wheel with aero spokes. I am leaning towards the ES now as the price is 650 opposed to 1200 for the mavics,


I also ride in South Florida. I have 404's on my new SLC-SL and 606's on my P3c. I sold a set of ES's because the 404's are smoother, faster and handle better.

You should demo a set of 404's before you make a final decision. The 404's are durable as well despite what some say.


----------

